# What's The Worst Thing About Your Motorhome?



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 8) 

Great to be back!

Thought it might be interesting to find out if there's anything you don't like about your current motorhome....

With our Euromobil, it's the electronic blind! It's been nothing but a pain since we bought the motorhome, and has broken several times! 

Does anything annoy you about your motorhome?

Regards

Julie


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Its got to be fixed carpets in the one we have now, with a dog its a nightmare when its wet!
Malc :roll:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It’s in England and not on the continent somewhere warm, other than that its better than being stuck at home

Ralph


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The mirrors over the sink in the bathroom ! They are big, on 2 walls and at 90deg to each other and they give the oddest reflection. I find it quite hard to do my hair in there and when I first go in am left wondering who the person reflected back is.

They do give a good feeling of space in the area though.

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

malc. I know what you mean, we have a dog, but the van we chose happened to have laminate flooring, a godsend in the wet. The carpets would have been ruined by now if we had them.

The worst thing I suppose about our van is that we are both vertically challenged and when standing in the shower room to use the drop down basin, its too high. I keep meaning to make a platform to fit the showertray.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

If it helps. Not having one is a right pain up the *rse! :lol:


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

The cost!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie, good to see you back, i'll bet you've been very busy mopping Dave's fevered brow :roll: 

I dislike my waste water tank, its pathetically small (38ltrs), externally mounted and unwinterised, the waste pipe is also too thin, with a stupid little tap on the end and takes ages to drain..

pj


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Julie, good to see you back, i'll bet you've been very busy mopping Dave's fevered brow :roll:
> 
> I dislike my waste water tank, its pathetically small (38ltrs), externally mounted and unwinterised, the waste pipe is also too thin, with a stupid little tap on the end and takes ages to drain..
> 
> pj


Hi Peejay,

Yes lovely to have things running again, poor Dave has been working like a mad man! lol. All been worth it though, we're chuffed on how quickly things have come together again - and of course it helps having such great support from all the lovely members! :wink:

P.S Your waste tank does sound a bit pants!! lol :lol:

Julie


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

I have to share it with my wife!!!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

The cocktail cabinet, have utilised the bottle holder as a parking place for the extinguisher, and keep the bread box and biscuits on the shelves as they are quite deep, but do wish it had a solid door !


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Blimey that's a tricky one! We've not had many problems with the rollerblind, but we have one hell of a list of niggles..

Worst has to be trying to clean the place; there are loads of little gaps you can't get a hoover into and places only cleanable with cotton buds which really winds me up :evil: 

Other issues include lack of storage space, no laundry, having to fill up with water every 3 days, little rivets in the cupboards, oven doesn't go hot enough for pizza... could go on but do need to sell the van soon :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Got this lovely picture in my mind of Ben and Lizzie on their hands and knees every day with their cotton buds :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You might not believe me? But the worst thing about my new (old) motorhome (30ft) is it's not *Big* enough. My old one had basement storage (this has not) and I can't find room to fit everything in.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Only one major moan with our van - Rattles and More Rattles


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Being vertically challenged, it would have to be our cooker, all Germans must be over 6 foot and we aint...........still the wife perseveres and her burns will heal 8O 8O 

Oh..............same as dodger........the rattles

Paul


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Now let me think :?: :?: :?: 

Still thinking :?: :?: 

Still thinking :?: 

Yeh just thought,
dont like the look of the wheels.  

:idea: Must get some Alloys (anyone got any 16in Fiat alloys for sale)  

Oh and the fact that i cannot use it everyday (Yet) :x :x 

Frank


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Curtains that dont go round the windscreen but across the back of driver & passenger seats


Motorhomer


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

> Worst has to be trying to clean the place; there are loads of little gaps you can't get a hoover into and places only cleanable with cotton buds which really winds me up


Hi Ben & Lizzie,

Just guessing here... but i don't suppose that awkward place to clean that is only cleanable with a cotton bud would be the groove of the showers sliding door would it??? 8O :lol: lol!

If it is..that annoys me too!! The shower doors (behind the sink side) are also very fiddly!

Julie


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

The place we bought it from, went back for a repair that they said would only take a few days.

have had it 5 weeks now :!:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Our A/S Luxor EB has a protruding TV cabinet right over the sink area.

So when I have to do the washing up and cooking (everyday, i might add) i bang my head on the TV cabinet as well as the TV blairing in my ear as i'm stood there while "She who must be obeyed" is laying on the sofa seat telling me that i'm blocking her view of the telly!!!!

Apart from that we're pretty pleased with it.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

To see it plugged in and ready to go on the front drive and not being away in it for all sorts of reasons!

John


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

the piece of plastic junk called a Status 315 on the roof


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

I know it's there, cos I can feel it but can't see it. 8O No, not what *you *think. I mean the fresh water tank drain valve located under the wardrobe behind the Truma heater. I reckon the guy who thought this one up was straight from the Titanic school of safe design. :x


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

My word, listen to you all, cocktail cabinets, TV cupboards, showers etc!!!!

Take a look at the photos in the Jiffyman photo album, then tell me you have problems!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Only joking, love it to bits!!!

What don't i like, well, as we've only just started 'motorhoming' then we haven't got alot of problems as such.

There is one that springs to mind though, I'VE GOT TO WORK TOO MUCH!!!    

(At least it's not a tent for me anymore!!! :twisted: )


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

the worst is definately negotiating the ladders down from the over cab bed with bare feet at 3 am whilst bursting for the toilet trying not to wake the full campsite. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I bought the wrong type for me.


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about my motorhome is when I am driving along a road at a steady speed coming up to a junction it becomes invisable and everybody pulls out in front of you :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

:evil: :roll
the stupid way that some motorhomes have the plug in socket (mains) located on the van door side ....I tripped on mine pulling out the socket!!!
NO it was 'nt the wine.....


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

The cost of Ferries.

Eddie
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

I can't really complain about mine as i built it myself.
but the only problem I have is the electrics. i don't know about electrics and haven't been able to sort them out satisfactorily.... yet.
I also need to sort out the rear springs, they're a bit old now and they seem to go
^ instead of v.
I still have things to sort out.
roi


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roi. If you Electrically challenged? Something like this might help:-

http://www.kampenwagen.co.uk/Electrickery.html


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

The fact that it was delivered with over 30 faults of which about a dozen are still outstanding after two years....and the cheap and nasty plastic bits that break if you so much as breathe on them....... diito curtain hooks, I have broken nearly every one so far :roll: 

Don't get me going on the details of the rest :evil: 



overthehill


----------



## 88814 (May 9, 2005)

The one and only thing I don't like about our van is...we did'nt go for the reimo drop down bed...very usefull for my husband to catch 40 winks after a long drive to cornwall!!!!!! (oh! and the kids could play up there whilst we got dinner!)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is never enuf payload. I want it on a 416 chassis.

peedee


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Worst things...


Faulty locker door construction...

The distances involved in getting service and repair....

The Vanbitz remote alarm does not notify properly. 

David


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Well the only really annoying thing about my van is the warning system of the electric door step. About every half years it either decides to sound the buzzer even when the step is retracted (preferrably in heavy rain). Or, even worse, to give a delayed or even no warning at all when starting the engine while the step is still out! 

Has already been back to the dealer 3 times because of this. But problem always reoccured. 

Have now (temporarily) mended it by applying large amounts of that grease you use for car battery connectors, and problem has not reoccured for 2 months now. Will be something I will look for a better solution on the next Dusseldorf show.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*What's the worst thing....?*

Having to wait until March 2006 before we take delivery! Oh well something to look forward to ....... :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie.

Only one dislike at the moment on our Burstner 748-2 the high position of the oven. Ann is only 5ft short and could not see into the oven as the door was of the drop down style. Have now taken it out and replaced it with a microwave even I can cook with one of these just.

steve & ann. ---teensvan.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Everybody

The worst thing about my motorhome is having to wait for it. I ordered it at the York show September 2004 and asked for delivery in June . The predicted delivery date it mid way in August , that makes it 11 months I have had to wait. The worst thing about the van I have got at the moment --NOTHING .
I sometimes think why did I want to change. Can't wait to get my hands on the new one and disappear from that four letter place beginning with W down to Spain.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Since i took delivery of the Neuevo in March i have experienced very few problems.I agree the waste water tank is very small and my grey waste has an uphill journey to that delicate little tap.

My few problems are all encompased within the Truma heater fixed under the wardrobe.*IT RATTLES* if you are driving over anything less than 100% Flat surface.

Apart from that and the usual argument about the little grey hairs on the maroon carpet ....are they mine or the dog's? I would have to say I am quite pleased.


----------



## 89073 (May 13, 2005)

Yes rattles & rust, but it is a Talbot after all. :roll:


----------



## 95774 (Jul 19, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Only one major moan with our van - Rattles and More Rattles


New to motorhomes (this weekend!)
We love the van but how the hell do you stop the rattles & vibrations?
Have packed everything & I mean everything tightly.
Rubber non slip matting, towels etc. but on normal roads the slightest dent in the road sends my husband & the dogs MAD :twisted: 
Have you any clues - or is it normal?????????????


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Having to crawl on the floor to get at the underfloor lockers under my slide-out. Good storage, but a pain when it's wet. They now do lockers that come out with the slide out but I'm not sure I fancy all that weight hanging off the slideout mechanism!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't think you can ever eliminate all rattles gingerbess -though I'd be happy to be contradicted !

We found the oven shelves and the front of the Trumatic gas heater were the main sources. The shelves were fairly easy to deal with - non-slip matting on the slide in sides -but short of taking off the front of the heater for travelling we have not sorted that.

We are learning to live with it but I'm not sure we could train a dog to do the same !

I went round the RV of a full-timer last weekend, picking up tips from her. She had made cloth bags- drawstring or velcro topped- to hold just about everything and had trained herself and husband to put everything away in its bag after use. That she says cut down all crockery and gadget rattling.

G


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Some great insights into how it really is, thanks.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My last van was a British conversion. I think Stevie Wonder chose the interior fabrics YUK!! :lol: :evil: :roll: :?:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Wasted space! :evil: Thats my pet hate..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave

I am so jealous ...I wish my van had a built in surfboard carrier :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wish our problem was wasted space. We have so little that our belongings are virtually shrink-wrapped inside. Mind you...and ironing board is a little OTT !

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Just a thought....as a motorhomer and lazy git I don't wear anything that needs ironing :lol: 

Mike


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Now there's a thing. I don't iron anything I'm wearing. :wink:


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Now let me think*

I got it!

Leaving it in the storgae place after a trip.

Luigi


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

If mine had an ironing board it would have been removed as quick as the rear step. Don't iron in the house never mind when away and where do you store a hot iron.

In mine don't like the stupid place the water heater switch is in, at back of cupboard at floor level under cooker.

Preferred the gas locker being accessible from inside the van (I moaned about it being stupid at the time) as it saved getting wet.

I preferred the old Autosleeper sink and cooker where everything folded away neat and tidy.

It does have positives too


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

1 The LIGHT GREY carpets

2 and the hole where you have to put fuel in

3 the hole in my pocket where the cash should be


----------



## 93498 (May 1, 2005)

The washroom sink is the wrong shape, so washing my face usually results in my feet getting an accidental wash at the same time.
No other complaints.

A few of you have mentioned rattles - if you spent a week in my company van, listening to all the goods in the back rattling/banging/clanging e.t.c. then you wouldn't notice a few little rattles in the motorhome... I don't.

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One lesson we learnt early on about noises is to establish where they are coming from and make sure that no damage is being done. If you can sort them then fine, if no damage is being done and you can't sort it then live with them. The important thing is that the rattle or clang is not some vital part being slowly chipped away !

G.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*waste bin*

Why does an expensive item like a MH come without a *waste bin*? After all, who does not create a load of garbage?? You don't really want carrier bags hanging from drawer handles do you?!
Our Rapido 942M 2003 has no bin and nowhere really to put one without tripping over it.
We solved the problem with a waste bin from *Ikea*, designed to fit in a kitchen cupboard. We have attached it to a space just inside the side door where it fits just great. Its the only bin we've found that'll fit. In fact its the only bin we found that wasn't a free-standing pedal bin.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

My moan is that i cannot pick it from the dealers until next Wednesday!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Halogen lights*

I just remembered an issue I have with the lights all the newer MHs have to have - HALOGEN!
OK, so they are cute and very "in"and who wants the old, dated strip lights (even though they are efficient and economical to run).
But the halogens produce more heat than light and gobble up power like nobody's business! (3 halogens = 1 lcd tv)
*LEDs *are the thing we all need. They use next to nothing and look good too. But they seem to be very expensive and the kinds we'd like are being taylored to the luxury boating fraternity. I believe you can get *LEDs *that'll just fit into the existing halogen socket, but its harder to find the ones that fit sideways.

Any thoughts or experience with these *LEDs*??


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*What's the worst thing about your motorhome*

Hi Julie -

The worst thing about ours is the wall behind the wash basin - it's contoured out wards - very artistic but if you lean over to wash your face or spit out the toothpaste you find your forehead seems too big ....

Vita


----------

